# Πρόσκληση στην παρουσίαση του εγχειριδίου ομηρικών σπουδών: Όμηρος, 21 εισαγωγικές μελέτες



## Tsialas (Jan 9, 2015)

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι, θα ήθελα να σας προσκαλέσω στην παρουσίαση του βιβλίου _Όμηρος: είκοσι μία εισαγωγικές μελέτες_, που αποτελεί μετάφραση του _Cambridge Companion to Homer._ Το σύγγραμμα αποτελεί καρπό μιας διεθνούς συνεργασίας ομηριστών και συγκριτολόγων και παρουσιάζει με συστηματικό και κατανοητό τρόπο τα τελευταία πορίσματα για όλα τα κεφαλαιώδη ζητήματα της ομηρικής έρευνας, μεταξύ των οποίων είναι οι λογοτεχνικές αρετές, τα ιδεώδη και οι συνθήκες δημιουργίας των ομηρικών επών, καθώς και η σπουδαιότητά τους για τον δυτικό πολιτισμό από την αρχαιότητα μέχρι τη σύγχρονη εποχή. Η ελληνική έκδοση είναι επιμελημένη από την καθηγήτρια φιλολογίας του ΔΠΘ *Φλώρα Μανακίδου* και εμπεριέχει ένα επιπλέον κεφάλαιο της ιδίας, το οποίο πραγματεύεται τη θέση του Ομήρου στη διαμόρφωση της πολιτισμικής ταυτότητας της νεότερης Ελλάδας.

Εκτός από την επιμελήτρια του συγγράμματος, στην παρουσίαση θα μιλήσει ο σκηνοθέτης της _Ιλιάδας_ *Στάθης Λιβαθινός*, ο Πρόεδρος του γνωστού Κέντρου Ελληνικής Γλώσσας και Καθηγητής Αρχαίας Ελληνικής Φιλολογίας στο ΑΠΘ *Ιωάννης Καζάζης, ο *Πρόεδρος του Κέντρου Οδυσσειακών Σπουδών, το οποίο διοργανώνει το ετήσιο διεθνές ομηρικό συνέδριο στην Ιθάκη, και Καθηγητής Αρχαίας Ελληνικής Φιλολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών *Μενέλαος Χριστόπουλος*, και η Επίκουρη Καθηγήτρια Αρχαίας Ελληνικής Φιλολογίας στο ΑΠΘ * Μαρία Νούσια*. Την παρουσίαση θα συντονίσει ο *Αλέξης Κωστάλας.*

Η παρουσίαση θα γίνει την ερχόμενη Παρασκευή, *16 Ιανουαρίου, 8:00 μ.μ., στη Στοά του Βιβλίου.*


----------



## Costas (Jan 10, 2015)

Τους/τις μεταφραστές/τριες δεν μας είπες.


----------



## Tsialas (Jan 12, 2015)

Το βιβλίο το μετέφρασα εγώ, ο Βασίλης Τσιάλας. Η Ναταλία η Τζένου έκανε μια προεργασία στη μεταφραστική διαδικασία. Εκτός φυσικά από τη στενή επίβλεψη, τις διορθώσεις, τις συμβουλές και την καθοδήγηση της επιμελήτριας Φλώρας Μανακίδου, με την οποία συνεργαστήκαμε εντατικά για πολλούς μήνες, βοήθεια μου πρόσφερε σε αρκετά δύσκολα σημεία του βιβλίου ο Χαράλαμπος Δημόπουλος, ο οποίος ασχολήθηκε επισταμένα με το 7ο κεφάλαιο, που ήταν γλωσσολογικά το πιο τεχνικό. Φυσικά, όπως και σε κάθε δύσκολο έργο, πολλοί άλλοι, εντός και εκτός Ελλάδας, κατά καιρούς έκαναν χρήσιμες παρατηρήσεις.


----------



## Costas (Jan 12, 2015)

Α, (υπερβολική διακριτικότητα/μετριοφροσύνη λοιπόν :) ), ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Tsialas (Jan 15, 2015)

Σ' ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Θα χαρώ να γνωριστούμε από κοντά στην παρουσίαση.


----------

